# 1 ton work van before and after



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Went max size 245 70 r 17s on front and 265 70 r 17's on back


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...Looking good....:thumbsup:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice..... Redbeard be pimpin.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

B.A. Baracus would be proud. :yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> B.A. Baracus would be proud. :yes:


 






I used to watch the A-Team in the '80s when I was a kid...LOL


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...13.2735.oqS6dPZVuR4#biv=i|4;d|Ie2mtuwn6YCD_M:


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking your back window lettering: whats the charge-out rate for your storytelling services? Or do you just need some 'barley sandwiches' to get started? :drink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Were the original wheels 16's? If so you may want to check your speedometer for accuracy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&hl=en&biw=320&bih=416&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=GxL0Ud3XN4z29gTlroGgAw&q=a+team+plumbing+van&oq=a+team+plumbing+van&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...28130328.28142454.0.28143638.20.16.0.4.4.1.1393.6013.0j2j6j4j1j2j0j1.16.0....0...1c.1.22.mobile-gws-serp..7.13.2735.oqS6dPZVuR4#biv=i%7C4%3Bd%7CIe2mtuwn6YCD_M%3A


The darnedest things show up in a seemingly straight forward google search. :laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

CaberTosser said:


> Checking your back window lettering: whats the charge-out rate for your storytelling services? Or do you just need some 'barley sandwiches' to get started? :drink:


Usually barley sandwiches to get started, because it seems I'm like a bartender. Ask a few questions and then I listen. Lol. Thats going on the business cards next.

I get a lot of calls based on that one statement, people seeing me at the gas station and the like.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Were the original wheels 16's? If so you may want to check your speedometer for accuracy.


Good point. Yes they were 16's


----------



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

Who makes those wheels? Very nice...........


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice. Any difference in noise on the highway?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Very nice. Any difference in noise on the highway?


Thanks newyork. Actually not as much as I was expecting. Slight high pitch sound ( nothing irritating)


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I put some similar wheels on my truck which required a leveling kit for the front end. Ended up losing about 2 mpg, have you noticed any difference in fuel consumption?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> I put some similar wheels on my truck which required a leveling kit for the front end. Ended up losing about 2 mpg, have you noticed any difference in fuel consumption?


I haven't tracked it, but I would say it is slightly less. Those fuel bills are large, so what's a few extra bucks. It costs more to keep them clean, especially driving on those gravel roads on the way into town.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw this buggy a few days ago at Blackfoot & 42nd, I'm guessing you were on your way to Wolseleys Highfield branch. We'll cross paths eventually. You were eastbound and I was heading west.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The darnedest things show up in a seemingly straight forward google search. :laughing:


That is awesome. I want to meet that dude. Hilarious!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I, too, liked the fact that you offer story telling. Pretty funny. Nice new rims and tires. Looks sharp.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

Man good for you dude sick tires on that van.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

nice looking van...... definitely set u apart from the competition.


----------

